# Bit for cutting slot for Miter Track



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

Does anyone make a bit that will cut the slot for installing a miter track in one pass? The size I find for the track is 1.22" and I don,t find any bits that size, the problem I have is cutting say a 3/4" slot and then moving my guide to get the exact fit for the 1.22" miter track to fit into. It is either to wide or not wide enough so I have to try it again.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Racer2007 said:


> Does anyone make a bit that will cut the slot for installing a miter track in one pass? The size I find for the track is 1.22" and I don,t find any bits that size, the problem I have is cutting say a 3/4" slot and then moving my guide to get the exact fit for the 1.22" miter track to fit into. It is either to wide or not wide enough so I have to try it again.


Hi Racer - I use either a pattern bit with the bearing on top or guide bushings and guide strips. I put the guides on both sides.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hi Racer - I use either a pattern bit with the bearing on top or guide bushings and guide strips. I put the guides on both sides.


John, I agree - that would be my solution also.

That is how I cut the 1.5" slot in my "housing" Jig.

Richard, search for "ron fox router" on youtube. He shows in great detail how to achieve what you are looking for.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi,

Here is another solution. Build a jig that surrounds the miter track. Slip the track out of the jig, place the jig where you need to make the slot cut and clamp it or use double side tape. Use a top bearing pattern bit to route out the slot. Keep the bit against the right side of the jig on the forward cut, bring it back on the left side and then clear out the center.

That will make a slot the exact width of your track.

















Rocklers bit; 1/2'' Pattern Router Bit - Rockler Woodworking Tools

This is one I've built; http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/29562-simple-jig-installing-t-track.html

Mike


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Guys, I guess it is going to be jig an pattern bit.


----------

